# SA - Johannesburg Archery



## Kodydog (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello,

I am potentially going to be accepting a consulting project in South Africa that will put me in Johannesburg for 3 to 4 months. I have worked in SA a couple a few times before and was in Johannesburg back in November for a month. I really like it there, a whole lot drier than the Pacific Northwest. This time since my stay will be a little longer I would like to bring my bow and take part in some outdoor field shoots, 3D and indoor targets if available. Looking for a few recommendations on who to contact…. I will be staying in the Parkhurst area of town. 

Best

Robert


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Kodydog said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am potentially going to be accepting a consulting project in South Africa that will put me in Johannesburg for 3 to 4 months. I have worked in SA a couple a few times before and was in Johannesburg back in November for a month. I really like it there, a whole lot drier than the Pacific Northwest. This time since my stay will be a little longer I would like to bring my bow and take part in some outdoor field shoots, 3D and indoor targets if available. Looking for a few recommendations on who to contact…. I will be staying in the Parkhurst area of town.
> 
> ...


Hi Robert

There are a number of clubs where you can shoot (Zoo lake is probably the closest to Parkhurst). Have a look at www.archery.org.za for the SANIFAA stuff and http://www.sanaa.org.za/ for the SANAA stuff.

We have two local forums (www.bowhuntingforum.co.za and www.anchorpoint.co.za) that may be worth a visit.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kodydog (Oct 31, 2008)

Perfect - Thank you!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

What about hunting?


----------



## Kodydog (Oct 31, 2008)

Possibly interested depending on how much time I have. Should know more in a week or so about the project and timing


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

If you dont make time you wont have time....... You can join me on some hunts. I have some places within 1 1/2 hours from JHB which is perfect for even a day hunt.


----------

